

Questions Users Ask About Your Site - raffi
http://blog.feedbackarmy.com/usability-testing/10-usability-questions-that-matter/

======
nfnaaron
Related to '4. What is this going to cost me?' and '8. Will this site be here
tomorrow?', I usually ask myself "how is this site supporting itself?"

There are so many free sites, I'm reluctant to invest time using a site if I
don't see how they can support themselves long enough to make my time pay off.

Am I odd, or do others have similar concerns?

As a site developer, do you consider this user concern? How (or do) you
address it?

~~~
Vindexus
I have no data to back this up but I think this is a trait of web developers
and startuppers. We're all curious about new sites and business models and how
sites make money. I know that as soon as I come across a new site that is at
least semi-interesting I think "Okay, how do they make money?". For me I'm
doing this out of curiosity, I don't think it affects whether I'll use the
site or not.

I think a better question to answer would be "What's the catch?" If you're
site or product seems too good then savvy consumers will ask themselves
"what's the catch?".

~~~
raffi
The catch is important. It's annoying to sign up for something only to find
out that to get what I came for I have to pay. I'd rather know this up front
so I can psychologically prepare myself for it.

------
AndrewWarner
By the way, a few people who used feedbackarmy send me the feedback they got.
The input was incredibly insightful.

